# Oil catch can in diesel engines



## jfrherran (Dec 18, 2020)

I would like to hear your opinions about the use of oil catch can in diesel engines. 
Everything I've seen is for petrol engines


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

There are a number of variants of BMW diesel engines.

Mine M57 does not seem so susceptible to CBU as others, and that is the usual rationale for oil separators and catch cans.

There wass much development of such at TDI Club .com some years ago while I had one.


----------



## Tyrelle (Apr 15, 2013)

I had one on my 435d. There was an install thread I followed on a different forum. It worked. It’s not so much the CBU issue. It’s the oil vapour/mist being sprayed and causing gunk. It would fill up by 500ml every 5k miles. I’d like to think it did some good.


----------



## Tencreed (9 mo ago)

Tyrelle said:


> I had one on my 435d. There was an install thread I followed on a different forum. It worked. It’s not so much the CBU issue. It’s the oil vapour/mist being sprayed and causing gunk. It would fill up by 500ml every 5k miles. I’d like to think it did some good.


Was there anything else you did to your 435d?


----------

